# C.S. Lewis-Reformed Critiques?



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 21, 2004)

Are there any good Reformed critiques of C.S. Lewis and his theology? In particular, something that addresses [i:d46105661a]Mere Christianity[/i:d46105661a] or other prominent writings?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 21, 2004)

Look in the apologetics forums. He gets some treatment there.


----------

